# questions



## arsenal9 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi, I hope someone can help regarding few questions that i have. I am a U.S. citizen and have a valid U.S. passport and i am moving to Cyprus very soon so the following are my concerns:
1) What do i need to open a bank account?
2) What form of documents do i need to rent an apartment?
3) what do i need to get my work permit and do i follow it up myself or once i found a job my employer would do the work for me?
4) What do i need to get my residency permit?
5) and what documents do i need to get my social insurance number and is this the same as a social security number?

thanks so much for your help and taking the time to help me.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

arsenal9 said:


> Hi, I hope someone can help regarding few questions that i have. I am a U.S. citizen and have a valid U.S. passport and i am moving to Cyprus very soon so the following are my concerns:
> 1) What do i need to open a bank account?
> 2) What form of documents do i need to rent an apartment?
> 3) what do i need to get my work permit and do i follow it up myself or once i found a job my employer would do the work for me?
> ...


for information regarding residency permits, work permits etc for a US citizen contact the US embassy in Nicosia
Embassy of the United States of America, Nicosia, Cyprus
To open a bank account you will only need your passport.
To rent an apartment you will only need to your passport and the neccesary deposit etc.


----------

